# Build coils in seconds



## bjorncoetsee (4/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Robert Howes (4/1/15)

I just watched that on youtube 5 minutes ago. Where are they available locally?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> I just watched that on youtube 5 minutes ago. Where are they available locally?


I dont think it is locally available yet


----------



## Ollie (4/1/15)

i know that @JakesSA from Vape Club had a few made, and they sold out very quickly. Perhaps he will have new stock for the new year??? Send him a PM, maybe he can hook you dudes up!


----------



## kimbo (4/1/15)

http://vceego.en.alibaba.com/produc...e_Ultimate_Kuro_Koiler_Wire_Coiling_Tool.html

see they clone them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (4/1/15)

If i remember correctly @paulph201 or @Sir Vape was going to get these in... not sure which, lol. But i love the design!!! can you imagine making clapton coils or staged heating coils with these boys!! hope there is a larger aperture option....but then again it looks like aluminium it might be easy enough to drill your own variants.... i am seeing multiple holes for a simple weave coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (4/1/15)

Hey
Found this site to be very helpful for me calculating the ohms and the most accurate. What better way to wrap decent coils with a decent tool and know exactly how many turns to do with the watt setting.
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?testreferer=StealthVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Bender said:


> Hey
> Found this site to be very helpful for me calculating the ohms and the most accurate. What better way to wrap decent coils with a decent tool and know exactly how many turns to do with the watt setting.
> http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?testreferer=StealthVape



Yip, steam-engine is the business...I wonder how many referrals they get from this forum alone


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

That is a lekker idea. Would love to get myself a set of these.


----------



## JW Flynn (5/1/15)

I have seen a video where someone has actually made their own device that works exactly like these sticks... was a while back but will see if I can get to the video and link it here...


----------



## Cat (5/1/15)

kimbo said:


> http://vceego.en.alibaba.com/produc...e_Ultimate_Kuro_Koiler_Wire_Coiling_Tool.html
> see they clone them



Probably same manufacture, most likely with this simple thing. Manufacturing companies just want more sales.
Not listed on vceego website, fb page not so active but i posted there anyway. alibaba,...i get too much junkmail from it...Done, requested price. MOQ 5, let's see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (5/1/15)

got it, here is a home made coil wrapping tool...

and another one I found while looking for the video above, also a nifty little tool 


Enjoy, both pretty easy to make


----------



## Cat (5/1/15)

Nope. i have too many projects already. That dude should cut his dirty fingernails - yak! The first one is a sort of plastic blob? He starts off by showing how to use it - does he get on to showing how to make it further? With some sort of putty stuff...mold it by hand out of Pratleys? 

i just replied to Anny VCEEGO. MOQ is 10, not 5 like it said on the alibaba page. Price per piece is $2.1 but they only do couriers - which might be good thing now with SAPO. She asked which sizes and which colours, i said it seems to be a set of 3, all sizes. So, waiting for next reply.


----------



## kimbo (5/1/15)

Cat said:


> Nope. i have too many projects already. That dude should cut his dirty fingernails - yak! The first one is a sort of plastic blob? He starts off by showing how to use it - does he get on to showing how to make it further? With some sort of putty stuff...mold it by hand out of Pratleys?
> 
> i just replied to Anny VCEEGO. MOQ is 10, not 5 like it said on the alibaba page. Price per piece is $2.1 but they only do couriers - which might be good thing now with SAPO. She asked which sizes and which colours, i said it seems to be a set of 3, all sizes. So, waiting for next reply.


 That is the price just for one size, i also asked them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/1/15)

Eycotec is just under $6 for all three but hectic shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (5/1/15)

So the set of 3...?...would be 3 x 2.1 ? But she seems confused, i'm sure i saw it as a set. Eycotec want mega $ for UPS or something? Wouldn't fedex be like $100, or 120? ...in which case it might be worth waiting for SAPO, ifthey are actually getting the backlog cleared. it's not like we need these urgently.
PS: Whichever supplier, it's just a matter of getting the shippng sorted.


----------



## kimbo (5/1/15)

Eycotec told me thay only do DHL they lost to many parcel to South Africa
VCEEGO is selling them one size at a time .. i ask them again and again


----------



## Cat (5/1/15)

$2.1 x 3 is ok ...but i don't like using alibaba, i wish i'd gone through the website. And i wish they'd do EMS. 

$2.1 x 3 ...is about R70 + VAT + shipping. 

i dunno, i must have been lucky - in about 9 years of getting bike stuff, from the US, mostly, but also UK and China and HK, i think i had one parcel lost...andi think it eventually turned up anyway.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

I must try mine again because my first attempts were not so great.... I have tried a few coil jigs and also the Coil Gizmo and I still find my little screwdriver still works the best!


----------



## Cat (6/1/15)

You have the technique and the practise, i suppose. 

The story he told [the video] of the 70 years old lady with shaky hands and arthritis. i don't know whether it could help with positioning the coil on the RBA though. If that could be resolved, maybe i could get my mother to use a Lemo or something - instead of still smoking a few cigarettes every day.

i have no experience but... it seems to me that the block-shaped jig is helpful because it provides a base, it can be held against a table, and it holds one end of the wire. The turning cap piece of the Kuro tool could be used with one of those jigs.


----------



## huffnpuff (6/1/15)

Coiling is such a small part of the build. Fitting, adjusting and wicking still need to be addressed. My wife's got a coiling rig does all these things...

...ME!(Man, I am sooo whipped)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

I just made one out of a block of wood with a 2mm brazing rod... works a treat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I just made one out of a block of wood with a 2mm brazing rod... works a treat.



Nice job bud...but where's the pictures?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

I meant to still carve it out but leave ended and I haven't gotten around to doing it yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (7/1/15)

VK will be stocking this shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shloopie (7/1/15)

hi Gizmo

Can we pre - book these?


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012175/2072206-kuro-koiler-wire-coiling-tool-3-in-1-screwdriver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Boomboom-ecig-tool-micro-coil-jig_60144093014.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

Also me I want one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Haha @kimbo ... fasttech should be paying you a commision 

I'm just about ready to get one of these..I've enjoyed doing it "manually", but I think I'm over it - time for a tool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

Yeah me to, the wood block works cool. But its time to do things like a boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Yeah me to, the wood block works cool. But its time to do things like a boss



I don't even have a homemade one 
But this totally falls in the "I really really really don't need it - but I must have it" category

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I don't even have a homemade one
> But this totally falls in the "I really really really don't need it - but I must have it" category


 I want to need it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Capitan (11/1/15)

I'm an instant gratification kind of guy, so put me on the list


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

Dammit I placed my first order with fasttech earlier this week, would it be possible to add this on ?  It hasn't shipped yet

It looks like the 3 in 1 is a pain. Just get the Kuro clones for $6 a set

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

@VandaL i take it you make your certain coil most of the time, every now and then you might try something or make another coil for something other than your work horse. That 3 in 1 is setup for that coil, the few times you make something else to swop stuff around is not so hectic. With the three separate coilers there is a bigger chance that you might loose something. The 3 in 1 you can pack up and close when you are done.


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @VandaL i take it you make your certain coil most of the time, every now and then you might try something or make another coil for something other than your work horse. That 3 in 1 is setup for that coil, the few times you make something else to swop stuff around is not so hectic. With the three separate coilers there is a bigger chance that you might loose something. The 3 in 1 you can pack up and close when you are done.


I agree with you to an extent but the 3 seperate coilers the only part that has a great chance of getting lost is the 'lid' the part that you turn, but the same can be said with the 3in1 but has a greater chance of losing other parts . Everything else is screwed on with a tiny screw on the kuros. I can't imagine misplacing those parts. The 3in1 is nice but for $3 more you get 3 seperate coilers with which require almost no effort to make your coil of choice. I mostly build 3mm and sometimes to 2mm in rtas

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I agree with you to an extent but the 3 seperate coilers the only part that has a great chance of getting lost is the 'lid' the part that you turn, but the same can be said with the 3in1 but has a greater chance of losing other parts . Everything else is screwed on with a tiny screw on the kuros. I can't imagine misplacing those parts. The 3in1 is nice but for $3 more you get 3 seperate coilers with which require almost no effort to make your coil of choice. I mostly build 3mm and sometimes to 2mm in rtas


No, the 3 in 1 once you are done ,.. you the guide screw out and the "lid" screw onto the body so there is no loose pieces until next time you need it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

I love the fact that Fastech can RETAIL all 3 coilers to the public for $6 and I'm guessing still turn a decent profit from them. Yet the creators seems to have a RRP of around $20-$25 for a single coiler, they cannot justify that with materials/labor can they? I suppose they can charge for RnD but surely that can't be as high as they would like us to believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I love the fact that Fastech can RETAIL all 3 coilers to the public for $6 and I'm guessing still turn a decent profit from them. Yet the creators seems to have a RRP of around $20-$25 for a single coiler, they cannot justify that with materials/labor can they? I suppose the can charge for RnD but surely that can't be as high as they would like us to believe.



Programming a CNC machine to run 24/7 with no labour costs, makes a huge difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

Alex said:


> Programming a CNC machine to run 24/7 with no labour costs, makes a huge difference.


Huge is an understatement lol, +-R800 vs +- R70

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (11/1/15)

The "3-in-1" has kakka philips screws. And the rods are screwdrivers? - or am i just confused.
As per VandaL. i was pleased to find those there in the useful fasttech list, of related items.
VandaL, what you worried about? Just do another order. Better like that. The only reason i don't split orders more is for fasttech's sake.

jaaa, pity about the minimum diameter being 2mm, but...not serious.
The other thing that's different from the original is that the cap/turning piece of the original is drilled through, it slides right over the rod. So it could be used with the block type tools, a further help with shakey hands. But, maybe can modify.

kimbo, thanks! Impressive monitoring/scanning of fasttech. Thank goodness for fasttech. fasttech contributing more to vaping than anyone or anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

Cat said:


> The "3-in-1" has kakka philips screws. And the rods are screwdrivers? - or am i just confused.
> As per VandaL. i was pleased to find those there in the useful fasttech list, of related items.
> VandaL, what you worried about? Just do another order. Better like that. The only reason i don't split orders more is for fasttech's sake.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm going to do another order now, I thought they would charge like $10 for shipping but instead it was insanely high $0.70 for shipping  The only drawback here is SAPO, My EMS package has been in transit from JHB twice last week. Possibly coming by bicycle, so they switched out the rider halfway here, or maybe like kimbos order it is coming by canoe from jhb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (11/1/15)

Arguments against Chinese manufacturing are defunct, sometimes dysfunctional. 
And although stuff like this is probably big machine shops,...most specialty stuff like bike accessory parts, performance parts and so on, is made in small CNC shops. _There are many of them_. And in Thailand. And it is mostly not copies. Whole thing is way superior, because the attitude that side is better.


----------



## Alex (11/1/15)

I made my own a few months ago with a 1.4mm mandrel; I ended up using the ejector pin
from a PC DVDrom drive, and pushed it in with the drill press. 






Cost me zip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (11/1/15)

VandaL, you never know. Sometimes i think it's better to split them. i've done orders several days apart and i get the PO slip on the same day, and sometimes the one you ordered a few days after another order, arrives first. [?]
One great thing about fasttech, i had to adjust my mind to it, i was so used to trying to rationalise the shipping cost.


----------



## Cat (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Huge is an understatement lol, +-R800 vs +- R70



And "Kuro Concepts" might be getting them made in China anyway, think about that.


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Yeah I'm going to do another order now, I thought they would charge like $10 for shipping but instead it was insanely high $0.70 for shipping  The only drawback here is SAPO, My EMS package has been in transit from JHB twice last week. Possibly coming by bicycle, so they switched out the rider halfway here, or maybe like kimbos order it is coming by canoe from jhb



@VandaL my international package. the one on the canoe., was scanned again in JHB last week also. Maybe we in the same canoe now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)

If fastech didn't exist this would be a sweet deal


----------

